# found a couple old Canadian coins in the lake



## RCO (Jul 23, 2019)

I've actually been having more luck finding coins lately than bottles , I recently started using a metal magnet and checking a lot of the same locations I went swimming for bottles in the past .

mostly finding a lot of nails and modern Canadian coins which are made of metal  . most older Canadian coins made before 1967 ( with the exception of nickels aren't magnetic , same for US coins )  

these are my 2 oldest finds so far this year , a 1931 Canada nickel which I found with the magnet off a dock which belongs to an old hotel . in good condition , Canada five 5 cent on front 

and a King Edward One Cent coin, date is unreadable but would date from between 1902 and 1910 . in bad shape found off a dock , found it when swimming around the dock as a copper coin is not magnetic .


----------



## Raypadua (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing wrong with finding money out there 

I’ve collected coins in the past so finding some oldies but goodies would be exciting!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2019)

I bet you'd find a lot in these spots if you had an underwater metal detector!  It's a shame they're so expensive, swimming areas seem to be the only places left where you can easily find a lot of old coins and jewelry.


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I bet you'd find a lot in these spots if you had an underwater metal detector!  It's a shame they're so expensive, swimming areas seem to be the only places left where you can easily find a lot of old coins and jewelry.



I'm sure there is stuff out there , an underwater metal detector would likely find them , but either way not that easy to find small items underwater

did find one location that is loaded with modern coins , busy public docks area , been there 4 times with the metal magnet and found lots of smaller value coins . such as pennies ( only newer ones from 2000-2012 are magnetic )  , nickels , dimes and quarters . no loonies or toonies yet . oldest coin a nickel from 1960 

never actually gone swimming at this location , so not exactly sure whats down there but seems to have potential


----------



## RCO (Aug 1, 2019)

found another old coin , however this one was not found when swimming or with magnet . actually I can thank Canadianbottles for this one .

I recall you mentioned to check the rejects at coin counting machines in grocery stores , only really even 1 discount grocery store here that has one of those machines . anyways was there one day and checked out of curiosity 

and there was actually a coin there , a Canada dime but an older one , silver perhaps why it was rejected ?  

its a 1940 Canada dime , little dirty but reasonably good condition


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice find!  Yeah the silver gets rejected from those coin counters.  The supermarket I've been going to for the past year has one of those machines and I still have never found silver at it.  Loads of foreign coins, but nothing predating the 70s.


----------

